# Beginner Lighting Help



## Searth (Feb 28, 2018)

I have a 37 gallon 22 inch deep tank and I want to grow low light plants. Anubias, Java fern, Val, Crypt, etc. I'm aware of the wpg rule but as I've been told it's used loosely. I was wondering if someone had a link to a fixture that would fit over the top of my tank and are certain that it would work well. It's 30 inches wide. I don't want to have to use Co2 or dose like crazy. I appreciate all feedback I get. Thanks a lot!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!
You could use a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 and that is pretty certain to give you good low light on that tank. There are cheaper lights, but it is usually very hard to predict how much light you will get from them, because they don't provide enough information in their advertisements.

If you want to avoid CO2 because of the cost, here is how I use CO2, at a very small cost. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/133058-diy-co2.html


----------



## Searth (Feb 28, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC!
> You could use a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 and that is pretty certain to give you good low light on that tank. There are cheaper lights, but it is usually very hard to predict how much light you will get from them, because they don't provide enough information in their advertisements.


I did look at a few reviews which tell me at a depth of about 20 inches you'll get about 50-60 PAR with that fixture. Which is medium - high light. Am I wrong? Again, I'm very new to all this so I don't know...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If the reviews are accurate and you do get about 50-60 PAR, then you would have high medium light. But, based on what Finnex has published I would guess that it would be more like 30-40 because of the 30 inch length of the light. LED lights give more light the longer they are, unlike fluorescent bulb lights.


----------



## Searth (Feb 28, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> If the reviews are accurate and you do get about 50-60 PAR, then you would have high medium light. But, based on what Finnex has published I would guess that it would be more like 30-40 because of the 30 inch length of the light. LED lights give more light the longer they are, unlike fluorescent bulb lights.


I saw a YouTube video where they test it on a 20 gallon tall, which I think is about 16 inches(not including substrate), and they get about 50-60 PAR with it. This must have been where I saw the review and I probably just misconstrued 20 gallon tall with being 20 inches tall. With that, you've convinced me. I'll be buying this fixture and I'll show you a picture when I have it all setup.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have that fixture over a 75 gallon tank which is about 22" tall and it works well. This is a Walstad tank with soil substrate and no artificial CO2.


----------

